# Glen Sheppard has passed



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Known to many as Shep, owner, publisher and editor of the North Woods Call, and a legend in Michigan conservation.

No services are planned. I hope they are planning on spreading his ashes on the Holy Waters. 

To send the family condolences and remember him, please go to 
http://www.winchesterfuneralhome.com/Guest-Books.html


----------



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

Didn't he buy that from a woman? Maybe my memory is playing games again but I thought her name was Margaret something?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Glen was a great man and had a great editor. He was not afraid to take on the dnr.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

This is very sad news indeed. I was late finding "The North Woods Call" but for the last 20 years or so I never missed and issue. I will miss Glen very much. I wish his family well. Rest in Peace Glen.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Shep bought the Call from Marguerite Gahagan, he ran her old Pine Whispers column in the Call, she had a home in the Grayling area until she sold the paper.

Online condolences can be left at www.winchesterfuneralhome.com


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Linda G. said:


> Shep bought the Call from Marguerite Gahagan, he ran her old Pine Whispers column in the Call, she had a home in the Grayling area until she sold the paper.
> 
> Online condolences can be left at www.winchesterfuneralhome.com


 Actually Mrs Gahagan operated the paper from her home in Roscommon prior to selling the paper. On her death she left the cottage and property as a nature preserve. It is used often as an outdoors classroom by the local schools.

http://gahagannature.org/ You can read some of her old articles there. This month is fitting...http://gahagannature.org/images/Pine WhJan10.pdf


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Very sad news indeed, Glen was a staunch ally for conservation Thanks for letting us know and posting a link to the condolences Linda.


----------

